# Шейный и грудной остеохондроз и нервная система



## александр х (4 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте-по мрт остеохандроз протрузии дисков с4-7 с6-7 унковертибральный артроз на уровне с4-с7 и грудной отдел остеохандроз и нерезко выраженная правосторонняя сколиотическая деформация.Что по состоянию-головные боли головокружения сердцебиение давление нервозность поверхностный сон усталость-чуть подвигаюсь и тянет на диван в горизонт т к головокружение-как погода меняется начинаются проблемы скачки давления затылок тяжёлый при движении головокружения итошнота-вызвал скорую сказали с сосудами проблемы иди к невропатологу-вот нашёл этот форум может что и присоветуете.До этого ходил к врачам ставили всд и депрессию но ады не пошли-побочные повылазили-бросил-пил пароксетин-помогает как ни странно фенозепам но стараюсь не частить т к получал его в капельницах-лежал в отделении неврозов но лечение не довели изза короновируса-врач психоневролог депрессию у меня не подтверждает а только тревожное расстройство ставит вот и здесь прочитал что остеохандроз может быть причиной моих проблем-буду рад любой помощи и советам


----------



## La murr (4 Янв 2021)

@александр х, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Янв 2021)

Имеющиеся симптомы характерны для соматоформной дисфункции вегетативной нервной системы. Лечением занимаются врачи-психотерапевты (не путать с психологами и психиатрами!).


----------



## горошек (5 Янв 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Имеющиеся симптомы характерны для соматоформной дисфункции вегетативной нервной системы. Лечением занимаются врачи-психотерапевты (не путать с психологами и психиатрами!).


Повторю в который раз свой вопрос: а кто по-вашему проводит сеансы психотерапии, если не психиатр и не психолог? Это чтоб не путать.


----------



## tatabel (5 Янв 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Имеющиеся симптомы характерны для соматоформной дисфункции вегетативной нервной системы. Лечением занимаются врачи-психотерапевты (не путать с психологами и психиатрами!).



Владимир, то есть получается, что протрузии не могут вызывать рефлекторный спазм мышц и весь букет остального? Или вы подразумеваете, что с ад расслабляться и мышцы? Не сильно могут понять как эти протрузии, наклон шеи (сколиоз) могут влиять 

Вот например у меня шея влево по заключении МРТ и мышцы справа в спазме от затылка до основания шеи по правой стороне. Не могу понять так и должно быть и при дисфункции нервной системы это обостряется ( ну или как варианты мышцы со временем устают работать на 120 процентов?)  Или это невроз?
Когда спрашиваю у неврологов они смотрят заключение и говорят одно и тоже "о у вас же протрузии 2 мм парамедианные с5-с7, конечно будет болеть всегда, главное чтобы хуже не стало" или "у вас кифозирование с2-с3 вот затылок и тянет, будете голову наклонять будет сильней болеть" 

Тут на форуме мнение разделяется? Как вы думаете? Кто то пишет что протрузии не болят и проходят тихо, а кто-то страдает с 1 мм


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Повторю в который раз свой вопрос: а кто по-вашему проводит сеансы психотерапии, если не психиатр и не психолог? Это чтоб не путать.


Сеансы психотерапии проводит врач-психотерапевт с пациентами, у которых диагностирован тот или иной вид невроза. В основе клинических проявлений невроза лежит соматоформное расстройство вегетативной нервной системы. Он также назначает медикаментозное лечение, когда этого требует состояние пациента.
Психолог не имеет врачебного образования. поэтому не имеет право заниматься лечебной деятельностью.
Психиатры лечат больных с психическими заболеваниями. Лечат только медикаментозно. Правда, ни один психически больной ещё не выздоровел.


----------



## горошек (6 Янв 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Сеансы психотерапии проводит врач-психотерапевт


Да, психотерапевт это прежде всего человек с высшим медицинским образованием. В теории, наверное, это может быть и стоматолог, но на практике это всё же психиатр, что весьма логично. Так что чёткой грани тут не существует.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В основе клинических проявлений невроза лежит соматоформное расстройство вегетативной нервной системы.


Далеко не всегда. Неврозы могут протекать и без соматоформных расстройств, а соматоформные без неврозов вряд ли. 


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Психиатры лечат больных с психическими заболеваниями.


Неправда. Психиатры лечат и неврозы в том числе и порой успешно даже без психотерапии. Хотя, она при неврозах никому не помешала бы, но в отсутствии специалиста в этой области, люди порой и сами с этим справляются.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Психолог не имеет врачебного образования. поэтому не имеет право заниматься лечебной деятельностью.


И тоже не всегда, т к существуют ещё клинические психологи. Далее скопировала информацию с сайта НИИ Психологии:
*Психиатр* – это специалист, получивший сначала высшее медицинское образование, а затем прошедший подготовку в ординатуре по специальности “психиатрия”. Врач-психиатр может проводить диагностику, ставить диагноз и проводить фармакологическое лечение.

*Психотерапевт* – это специалист, получивший сначала высшее медицинское образование, затем прошедший подготовку в ординатуре по специальности “психотерапия”.

*Клинический психолог* – это специалист, получивший высшее психологическое образование, которое также включало в себя подготовку в области нарушений деятельности организма.
Клинический психолог – это не врач, он может проводить психологическую диагностику, психологическую коррекцию, реабилитацию.

Записать на прием в нашем Институте можно к любому специалисту, *но обращаем Ваше внимание, что мы бы рекомендовали на первичную консультацию обращаться все же к врачу-психиатру для более правильной разработки дальнейшей тактики лечения.*

И по своему опыту, я уже писала, как врач-психотерапевт из НИИ Психиатрии назначила кучу препаратов молодой девушке, в т ч фенозепам, от которого к тому времени уже сформировалась зависимость, и как потом помогла на минимуме препаратов старенький психиатр их городского диспансера. А ещё потом психолог из другой платной психиатрической клинике помогла разложить по полочкам причину состояния. И я лечила свой невроз без психотерапевтов, просто потому, что нет ни их, ни денег на них, и вылечила.


----------



## Дина (6 Янв 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> правда, ни один психически больной ещё не выздоровел.


Ни с каким диагнозом не выздоравливают? Допустим, БАР, наверное, вылечить нельзя, только вывести человека в приемлемую ремиссию, в том числе для того, чтобы он работать мог. А если взять диагнозы "попроще"- допустим, спектр тревожных расстройств, особенно когда тревожность вызывается РЕАЛЬНЫМИ ВНЕШНИМИ факторами, разве от них нереально вылечиться?


----------



## AlexSam (12 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте!


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Лечением занимаются врачи-психотерапевты (не путать с психологами и психиатрами!).


Сейчас возродились нейропсихиатрия. Позиционируют, как стык неврологии, психиатрии и нейрохирургии, как нераздельное. Вроде «наше, профильное». В Вашей практике  есть примеры с такими специалистами, обратились бы сами?



горошек написал(а):


> *Клинический психолог* – это специалист, получивший высшее психологическое образование, которое также включало в себя подготовку в области нарушений деятельности организма.
> Клинический психолог – это не врач, он может проводить психологическую диагностику, психологическую коррекцию, реабилитацию.


Тоже так думала(,
Ребёнку посоветовали консультацию мед .психолога,стала разбираться, все очень запутано. Получилось, что медицинский психолог- это  медицинский работник с непрофильным образованием. Психотерапия, которую они проводят называется психокоррекция. Фармпрепараты не имеют права назначать. В Сеченовском возглавляет факультет Доктор психологических наук. Психолог к которой собираемся, закончила МГУ, психологический факультет, кандидат психологических наук. Сотрудник НИИ Травматологии. Ведёт «серьезных» пациентов. Не врач. Вроде и врач( по сути), но не врач. Просто медицинский работник. Переаттестация в 5 лет, но врачебных льгот нет. Вот так грустно.


горошек написал(а):


> И я лечила свой невроз без психотерапевтов, просто потому, что нет ни их, ни денег на них, и вылечила.


Можете поделиться немного подробнее?  Сыну один доктор дернул за ногу, в попытке с. Ласега, «током дернуло», он отступил на пару шагов, такой молодой, статный: « Что больно! Это не больно, это тянет.ты-мужик. Ты по деревьям должен лазить, а не мать по поликлиниками таскать!» С тех пор, хоть молотком стучи, все будет  не больно,чувствительно.  И объясняла тысячу раз про важность и объективность обследования ... зубы стиснет, испарину вытрет: « Не больно.» Не знаю, что делать.


----------



## горошек (12 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Получилось, что медицинский психолог- это медицинский работник с непрофильным образованием. Психотерапия, которую они проводят называется психокоррекция. Фармпрепараты не имеют права назначать.


Так это и так понятно было. 


AlexSam написал(а):


> Можете поделиться немного подробнее? Сыну один доктор дернул за ногу, в попытке с. Ласега, «током дернуло», он отступил на пару шагов, такой молодой, статный: « Что больно! Это не больно, это тянет.ты-мужик. Ты по деревьям должен лазить, а не мать по поликлиниками таскать!» С тех пор, хоть молотком стучи, все будет не больно,чувствительно. И объясняла тысячу раз про важность и объективность обследования ... зубы стиснет, испарину вытрет: « Не больно.» Не знаю, что делать.


Работа со своими мыслями и ощущениями это очень индивидуально. Тем более, здесь ребёнок. Вряд ли я чем помогу. Но вам всё равно надо искать свой поход, со специалистами или без. А эффективность работы специалиста не всегда зависит от его названия, а уж тем более от всяких степеней и званий.
И я уже описывала пример, когда моей знакомой в состоянии депрессии после выкидыша в середине долгожданной и выстраданной беременности, помогла простая медсестра в гинекологии, найдя для неё нужные слова. А знакомая сама было детский психолог.


----------



## AlexSam (12 Янв 2021)

Не думаю, что ситуация с врачом привела к невротическому расстройству. Скорее всего, это больше об ятрогенном действии слова.  Пройдёт. Надеюсь).

Да я помню этот пример. Часто бывает, когда помощь приходит откуда не ждёшь.



горошек написал(а):


> Да,
> И я лечила свой невроз без психотерапевтов, и вылечила.


Это сильно, поэтому и попросила поделиться. Но нет, так нет, Спасибо.


----------



## илья1980 (1 Фев 2021)

так значит лучше психотерапевт или психолог в нашей проблеме?
хотя например психологи когда слышат про позвоночник посылают снаала к неврологу-это из личного опыта
вот такой замкнутый круг


----------



## горошек (2 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> психологи когда слышат про позвоночник посылают снаала к неврологу


Ну, у неврологов вы вроде уже были. Да, если есть проблемы с опорно-двигательным аппаратом, то к ним обязательно, также как и к вертебрологам и мануальным терапевтам. Одно другого не исключает, проблемы психики и позвоночника могут идти и вместе, и параллельно.


илья1980 написал(а):


> так значит лучше психотерапевт или психолог в нашей проблеме?


Лучше всего, чтоб он был хорошим специалистом и настоящим профессионалом своего дела. Вроде, по моим примерам это понятно. По моему мнению, при условии, что специалист грамотный, сначала лучше отправиться к обычному психиатру, и именно он решит кто вам нужен. Если нужны таблеточки, то либо сам назначит, либо к психотерапевту отправит, и тот уже назначит сам вместе с сеансами психотерапии. А если таблеточки не нужны, то можно и к психологу. Хороший психолог, если видит, что состояние человека не по его профилю, то тоже не возьмётся работать с ним, а направит в психиатру или психотерапевту, хотя на практике этого «или» во втором случае нет, потому что психотерапевт это обычно врач психиатр, получивший дополнительное образование по психотерапии. В идеале, психотерапевт врач лучше всего, но найти таких очень сложно, и опять же, среди них нужно найти ещё и хорошего. Опять же, примеры приводила. Поэтому в реалии жизни проще всего начать с психиатра. По моему опыту, в обычных государственных неврологических диспансерах они чаще всего хорошие попадаются. По крайней мере, мне плохие вообще пока неизвестны. Может потому, что у них нет задачи подсадить на своё лечение, чтоб деньги потом выкачивать, ну и опыта хватает за счёт загруженности.


----------



## AlexSam (2 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> так значит лучше психотерапевт или психолог в нашей проблеме?
> хотя например психологи когда слышат про позвоночник посылают снаала к неврологу-это из личного опыта
> вот такой замкнутый круг


Если недвижимость  не собираетесь продавать, то к психиатру, в диспансер. Он уже и препараты подберёт,если нужно и дальше направит.
Здравствуйте!


----------



## илья1980 (2 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Если недвижимость  не собираетесь продавать, то к психиатру, в диспансер. Он уже и препараты подберёт,если нужно и дальше направит.
> Здравствуйте!


здравствуйте)
да мне бы помимо пилюль и поговорить бы)


----------



## AlexSam (2 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> здравствуйте)
> да мне бы помимо пилюль и поговорить бы)


С ним и поговорите)). 
Если хотите проработать проблемы, то он подскажет с кем. А поговорить и здесь можно)


----------



## горошек (2 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Если недвижимость не собираетесь продавать, то к психиатру, в диспансер


А вот тут интересно. Я, в период  когда ходила к психиатру за таблеточками, в надежде вылечить свои попоноги,  как раз и продавала и покупала недвижимость 🙃. Справку от психиатра, правда, ни в том, ни в другом случае не потребовали. Интересно, а если бы потребовали, что написал бы психиатр? Я ж не была недееспособна, я вполне адекватный псих, и даже во время невроза была психом адекватным 🤪



илья1980 написал(а):


> здравствуйте)
> да мне бы помимо пилюль и поговорить бы)


Вам бы друга хорошего.... Порой правильное слово хорошего друга мозги поправляет не хуже психотерапии. А главное, бесплатно.


----------



## AlexSam (2 Фев 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> А вот тут интересно. Я, в период  когда ходила к психиатру за таблеточками, в надежде вылечить свои попоноги,  как раз и продавала и покупала недвижимость 🙃. Справку от психиатра, правда, ни в том, ни в другом случае не потребовали. Интересно, а если бы потребовали, что написал бы психиатр? Я ж не была недееспособна...


Здравствуйте! Повезло с покупателем)

Справка нужна от продавца, о том состоит ли он на учете, в случае опротестования сделки третьими лицами,сейчас изменилось ,смотрят есть ли карточка по месту жительства или  справку о сделкоспособности),
а там уже на усмотрение покупателя, идёт на риск или заказывают  психолого-психиатрическую экспертизу на момент подписания договора,а стоит она немало. На мой взгляд,справки- совершенно бессмысленное мероприятие. Т.к. недееспособность устанавливается только судом( легко проверить), а наблюдаться  у психиатра или нарколога можно в любом месте планеты.


----------



## горошек (2 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Повезло с покупателем)
> Справка нужна от продавца, о том состоит ли он на учете, в случае опротестования сделки третьими лицами...


Да, согласна. Все это я знаю, у меня племянник юрист. Без него, наверное, вообще квартиру в Москве не купили бы. Всё через агенства, а они разводят только так. Да и частные риелторы также. Их главная задача, чтоб сделка состоялась, ори от неё хороший процент получают. А значит, и клиента подставят тоже глазом не моргнут. 
А смысл справки только с том, чтобы в случае чего вы выглядели добросовестным покупателем, который все же принял все необходимые меры. Так же как и нотариус. Он тоже никак на проверяет вашу дееспособность, но заверяет.


----------

